# Making nults and bolt look new?



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure if I should post this here...
I'm pulling apart my project(everything is old dusty dirty-surface rust etc)..how can I make them look new so--when I put them back on...they look"new" or at least clean??


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

wire wheel them on a bench grinder with wire wheel attachment

or buy a complte engine bolt kit if avalible for your engine...


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Soak them in horse molasses for a couple of weeks, the stuck is gross and smelly, but it works! I know lots of guys that use it to clean up old, stuck engines. Let it do it's thing, clen em up and then hose em down with wd-40 to keep em from rusting again until you reinstall them.


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 10 2007, 10:42 PM~7229817
> *Soak them in horse molasses for a couple of weeks, the stuck is gross and smelly, but it works! I know lots of guys that use it to clean up old, stuck engines. Let it do it's thing, clen em up and then hose em down with wd-40 to keep em from rusting again until you reinstall them.
> *


Horse molasses!!! What itha F *&* is that--??LOL Available at wal-mart?!?!? :dunno:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

check any farm supply place, tractor supply, etc....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

buy a cheap sandblaster for $12 & use that ..

Buy a Tumbler for $75

Buy new bolts for it


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u can get a cheap stainless bolt kit for just about any car, check ebay


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

have them cad plated, its cheap.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@Feb 10 2007, 11:35 PM~7229440
> *Not sure if I should post this here...
> I'm pulling apart my project(everything is old dusty dirty-surface rust etc)..how can I make them look new so--when I put them back on...they look"new" or at least clean??
> *


Remove all bolts you want surface rust off of place them in a PLASTIC bucket must be plastic then pour Muratic Acid in on top of the bolts YOU MUST WEAR A RESPIRATOR or you will die! from the fumes well it feels like you are gonna die..... you will start to see acid go to work and turn green and bubble and boil. after it stops bubbling pour out the muratic acid and add water to the bucket to wash off the bolts. I lay mine out in the drive way and let them dry then i place them back into the bucket after the bucket has been washed with water I pour in phosphorous acid over the bolts that i have placed into the bucket once again the phosphorous will do its work then I pour out the phosphorous acid and wash off the bolts and let them dry in the sun the chemical reaction and the drying out process you will start to see bolts turn colors they will be turning black back to the bolts original color. some people zinc coat them after wards to keep them weather proof but that is up to you. Safety should be a main concern when using this process you are using lethal chemicals but the end results are worth it if you are safe. I use this method when restoring vehicles back to factory original, it is an old school trick that I learned in the shop. AUGGIES Restoration & Per4mance


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 11 2007, 03:45 PM~7233245
> *Remove all bolts you want surface rust off of place them in a PLASTIC bucket must be plastic then pour Muratic Acid in on top of the bolts YOU MUST WEAR A RESPIRATOR or you will die! from the fumes well it feels like you are gonna die..... you will start to see acid go to work and turn green and bubble and boil. after it stops bubbling pour out the muratic acid and add water to the bucket to wash off the bolts. I lay mine out in the drive way and let them dry then i place them back into the bucket after the bucket has been washed with water  I pour in phosphorous acid over the bolts that i have placed into the bucket once again the phosphorous will do its work then I pour out the phosphorous acid and wash off the bolts and let them dry in the sun the chemical reaction and the drying out process you will start to see bolts turn colors they will be turning black back to the bolts original color. some people zinc coat them after wards to keep them weather proof but that is up to you. Safety should be a main concern when using this process you are using lethal chemicals but the end results are worth it if you are safe. I use this method when restoring vehicles back to factory original, it is an old school trick that I learned in the shop. AUGGIES Restoration & Per4mance
> *


Wow thanx homie--where did u get the Muratic Acid and phosphorous acid--Home Depot-Lowes??


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I've done what he said as well and it works good. I just don't usually tell people to use acid online, becuase well....you never knwo the IQ of the person your giving the advice too! :biggrin: 

I don't wanna be responsible for some tard killing his family trying to de-rust using acid in his livingroom! :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 11 2007, 05:45 PM~7233245
> *Remove all bolts you want surface rust off of place them in a PLASTIC bucket must be plastic then pour Muratic Acid in on top of the bolts YOU MUST WEAR A RESPIRATOR or you will die! from the fumes well it feels like you are gonna die..... you will start to see acid go to work and turn green and bubble and boil. after it stops bubbling pour out the muratic acid and add water to the bucket to wash off the bolts. I lay mine out in the drive way and let them dry then i place them back into the bucket after the bucket has been washed with water  I pour in phosphorous acid over the bolts that i have placed into the bucket once again the phosphorous will do its work then I pour out the phosphorous acid and wash off the bolts and let them dry in the sun the chemical reaction and the drying out process you will start to see bolts turn colors they will be turning black back to the bolts original color. some people zinc coat them after wards to keep them weather proof but that is up to you. Safety should be a main concern when using this process you are using lethal chemicals but the end results are worth it if you are safe. I use this method when restoring vehicles back to factory original, it is an old school trick that I learned in the shop. AUGGIES Restoration & Per4mance
> *



:roflmao: Im sorry but that just sounded funny . Interesting though. Where do you get these kind of chemicals?


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Farm supply, tractor supply, and some hardware stores....


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Watch it using the muriatic acid for nuts and bolts. It can affect the threads on them. I left some nuts and bolts in a container and monitored them somewhat and left them in a little too long and instead of having nice cut threads on the bolts and nuts they were all rough. I pretty much trashed them. On mine I have had better luck spending time with the nuts and bolts wire wheeling them. Cleaning them sometimes I use a bench mounted wire wheel motor and then snuggly clamp the bolt in a set of worn out vise grips that have the jaws somewhat smooth as to not leave marks or clamp the bolts in a smooth jawed vise and use a wire wheel on a drill.
If you decide to paint the bolts stick them into a piece of cardboard and then spray them and once dried they are easily removed. 

If you have never used the muriatic acid be VERY careful and watch how strong the mixture is AND what can be added to what at what time. The stronger the mix the quicker it does work but on threads you could have them starting to look real good and then decide to leave them in a little longer and after this time you take them out and the threads are fubar. The acid works but I feel more comfortable using it on parts without any machined threads in them.

If you do opt for stainless bolts, watch the grade of them. If you have a fastener that is a grade 5, replace it with a grade 5 or higher. Never replace a steel bolt with a grade 8 rating with a stainless one rated at a grade below 8 (like a grade 5).

Jim


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 11 2007, 06:17 AM~7230801
> *buy a cheap sandblaster for $12 & use that ..
> 
> Buy a Tumbler for $75
> ...



yeah get a tumbler


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2007, 07:25 PM~7234626
> *yeah get a tumbler
> *


Where can I get a tumbler?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

white vinegar eats rust but dont dip anything like brass or copper in it. just your hard metals. soak overnight and blast with water and it will take the rust off. or just go to a parts store and buy something like Rust-away, something safe as well.


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Feb 11 2007, 07:32 PM~7234675
> *white vinegar eats rust but dont dip anything like brass or copper in it. just your hard metals. soak overnight and blast with water and it will take the rust off. or just go to a parts store and buy something like Rust-away, something safe as well.
> *


 :0 vinegar!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 11 2007, 03:45 PM~7233245
> *Remove all bolts you want surface rust off of place them in a PLASTIC bucket must be plastic then pour Muratic Acid in on top of the bolts YOU MUST WEAR A RESPIRATOR or you will die! from the fumes well it feels like you are gonna die..... you will start to see acid go to work and turn green and bubble and boil. after it stops bubbling pour out the muratic acid and add water to the bucket to wash off the bolts. I lay mine out in the drive way and let them dry then i place them back into the bucket after the bucket has been washed with water  I pour in phosphorous acid over the bolts that i have placed into the bucket once again the phosphorous will do its work then I pour out the phosphorous acid and wash off the bolts and let them dry in the sun the chemical reaction and the drying out process you will start to see bolts turn colors they will be turning black back to the bolts original color. some people zinc coat them after wards to keep them weather proof but that is up to you. Safety should be a main concern when using this process you are using lethal chemicals but the end results are worth it if you are safe. I use this method when restoring vehicles back to factory original, it is an old school trick that I learned in the shop. AUGGIES Restoration & Per4mance
> *


 fuck around and the cops will come to bust you for a meth lab :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2007, 08:25 PM~7234626
> *yeah get a tumbler
> *


harborfreight.com

like 20-35 bucks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2007, 08:51 PM~7234778
> *harborfreight.com
> 
> like 20-35 bucks
> *



and just get some blasting sand i beleive they also sell a media and leave them over night or 2 days and it will clean them up good.

thats how i did all the bolts for my 64 impala and for mt 53 chevy makes them lok like new 

even works good on chrome bolts 


carefull with the dust do not breath it in after your done and open the container.


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2007, 07:53 PM~7234788
> *and just get some blasting sand i beleive they also sell a media and leave them over night or 2 days and it will clean them up good.
> 
> thats how i did all the bolts for my 64 impala and for mt 53 chevy makes them lok like new
> ...


Thanx man!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tumbler!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Bro you're not a TARD are you? Some people on this thread think we got some tards reading this. So I don't want no body running out of their house like Ricky Bobby in their tighty whiteys thinking they are on fire.
SO EVERYONE READING THIS WHO IS A TARD PLEASE DISREGARD MY ADVICE.
Thank You 
AUGDOG


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 11 2007, 06:03 AM~7230987
> *u can get a cheap stainless bolt kit for just about any car, check ebay
> *



Go buy new stainless bolts, nuts, washers, etc


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 12 2007, 10:26 PM~7245240
> *Bro you're not a TARD are you? Some people on this thread think we got some tards reading this. So I don't want no body running out of their house like Ricky Bobby in their tighty whiteys thinking they are on fire.
> SO EVERYONE READING THIS WHO IS A TARD PLEASE DISREGARD MY ADVICE.
> Thank You
> ...





The advise was a great....... I dont know how the city would like it for dumping acid out in your driveway or whatever...................... non the less - Good advise

2 of my buddys decided to pour out some used motor oil on the street once & was attempting to hide it by tossing some sand over it but,,, Was caught by a cop driving by & they were fined $10,000 for doing so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA 



* EASTWOOD Sells small tin-Zinc replating kits $70, Tumblers $99, Ect........ But,, Im sure you can find it for cheaper somewhere else


----------

